# my friend butchered his first goat today



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My friend (and manager) got to butcher his first goat today. He was born and raised in Detroit, so when I said I was butchering a couple of buck kids, he jumped at the chance. 

We had to slit his throat to kill him, poor guy. It went smoothly and fairly quietly (this is not a method I ever want to use again, but we were out of bullets). Once he finally keeled over, my friend just jumped in and got to it with no issues.

As for the goat, good lord. Those CODI lines seem to pack a TON of meat. I think I have about 35 or so pounds of boneless cuts. I have plenty of pictures, though they're very graphic.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if I ever raise for meat I will send the kid off and have it come back all nice and packaged. Im not afraid to admit I cant do the deed myself and like the whole idea of it being packaged for me


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> if I ever raise for meat I will send the kid off and have it come back all nice and packaged. Im not afraid to admit I cant do the deed myself and like the whole idea of it being packaged for me


I agree! Lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like you reaped an excellant harvest of high quality meat. I plan to cook 3 kids for a family reunion in Miles, Tx.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

What was the hanging weight?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How much was live weight? 65 or so??


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

TheMixedBag said:


> My friend (and manager) got to butcher his first goat today. He was born and raised in Detroit, so when I said I was butchering a couple of buck kids, he jumped at the chance.
> 
> We had to slit his throat to kill him, poor guy. It went smoothly and fairly quietly (this is not a method I ever want to use again, but we were out of bullets). Once he finally keeled over, my friend just jumped in and got to it with no issues.
> 
> As for the goat, good lord. Those CODI lines seem to pack a TON of meat. I think I have about 35 or so pounds of boneless cuts. I have plenty of pictures, though they're very graphic.


Is this a legal method for butchering where you live? We've had Somalians, etc., want to buy a meat goat and they want to butcher on our farm, but we will not allow them to slit the throat, so they don't buy from us. Only way it happens here is with a single shot to the head.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know several people who butcher and they all cut the throat. Personally I will be using a gun.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Halal and kosher buther methods both utilize cutting of the throat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im with you Stacy ! I would rather have it come back to me looking like nicely packaged meat , not like something I was just hand feeding a couple of hours ago 
But I would definitely make sure the butcher does humane killing.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Any butcher method for personal use is legal, and we all figured slitting his throat was far more humane than suffocation.

If I had to guess I'd say he was 70+ pounds at butcher. Not sure on a hanging weight, just the boneless weight. He was a late December baby, only about two weeks weaned. The second kid is a bit smaller so he's being fed out for two more weeks.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Good yield of boneless meat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I wasn't criticizing you TheMixedBag.
IMO , I think you did fine . Like was mentioned , certain methods are preferred for religious purposes. I doubt that anyone here would never let a goat suffer needlessly , at least I hope not .
My post was just stating what I would prefer if I was to butcher.
Sorry if there was any misunderstanding


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Could you post those pics somewhere? I would like to know how to cut up the meat once it is skinned and cleaned out. I would probably not send a goat out to a butcher so I would like to know how best to use it if I ever had to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Used2bmimi said:


> Could you post those pics somewhere? I would like to know how to cut up the meat once it is skinned and cleaned out. I would probably not send a goat out to a butcher so I would like to know how best to use it if I ever had to.


better to have The Mixed Bag PM or email you the photos -- thank you


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> Could you post those pics somewhere? I would like to know how to cut up the meat once it is skinned and cleaned out. I would probably not send a goat out to a butcher so I would like to know how best to use it if I ever had to.


Here is a nice reference chart for the different cuts.

http://virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/goat.pdf


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually, slitting the throat done the proper way is the most humane method. They don't stress, they just wander away until, usually grazing, until they drop. The proper way is to take a very sharp knife and cut just the jugular, not the esophagus or trachea. With a very sharp knife there is little pain. As they bleed out, they just sort of go to sleep.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Actually, slitting the throat done the proper way is the most humane method. They don't stress, they just wander away until, usually grazing, until they drop. The proper way is to take a very sharp knife and cut just the jugular, not the esophagus or trachea. With a very sharp knife there is little pain. As they bleed out, they just sort of go to sleep.


Wow, I don't believe I just read that!!! That is NOT the most humane method! A single shot to the head (yes, you need to know what you are doing!) renders them unconscious and then they do not suffer. Check the laws in your area. I think I've had this debate on another forum. I checked the nation wide laws and they are mostly the same. You can slit the throat for religious reasons only, other than that it is not legal.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Slitting the throat was absolutely not a method I will use again. He cried, thrashed a bit and took far too long to officially die. Sure, he stopped responding after a minute or so, but one panicked minute is one too many. He did eventually lay down of his own accord, but it's not anywhere near the most humane method. I will NOT be doing it again. I'll use the axe method before I do that.

We have the ammo for the next one, so it should go much better.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Here is a nice reference chart for the different cuts.
> 
> http://virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/goat.pdf


Great chart


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just shouldnt have read this thread.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree I don't think the throat slitting is the most humane at all. I'd suffocate or drown before that. A bullet to the head is most definitely the most humane. I don't like electrocution like they do at slaughter houses either.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've always used a bullet to the back of the head. Suffocation and electrocution are both options I won't use period. The ONLY reason even slitting his throat was an option was because this guy is good at it. He said he went into shock quickly, and he was calm and quiet after about a minute, but I will not pretend it was the most humane choice. 

That being said, good lord this meat is awesome. Kind of like sweet beef. Much better than the older goats I've butchered.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

TheMixedBag said:


> Any butcher method for personal use is legal, and we all figured slitting his throat was far more humane than suffocation.
> 
> If I had to guess I'd say he was 70+ pounds at butcher. Not sure on a hanging weight, just the boneless weight. He was a late December baby, only about two weeks weaned. The second kid is a bit smaller so he's being fed out for two more weeks.


Any butcher method for personal use is not legal unless it is for religious reasons. I think you should have waited until you had ammo.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I just shouldnt have read this thread.


 You and me both. Some of the comments on here have really upset me. Still waiting for lottsagoats to respond about saying that slitting the throat is the most humane method. WRONG!!! The only humane method is a method that renders them immediately unconscious. (shot to the head) If you don't believe me, I suggest you do some research. I won't waste time researching because I've already done it and I know what I say to be true. The only time slitting the throat is legal is for religious purposes only. This is the law in most of the U.S. The somalian who wanted to buy a market goat from us and slit the throat on our farm insisted it was O.K because it was his religion. My husband insisted it was not, because it is not legal or humane and he would have nothing to do with it. It is hard to believe we are even having this debate on this forum because when I joined I thought we were all goat lovers here.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

To each their own. We need to remember that there is more than one way to do things and everyone has their opinion which may differ from ours. 

I disagree that slitting the throat is the.most humane way. I personally would have waited for ammo but that is my opinion. It sounds to me like the OP has decided not slit throats anymore.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> To each their own. We need to remember that there is more than one way to do things and everyone has their opinion which may differ from ours.
> 
> I disagree that slitting the throat is the.most humane way. I personally would have waited for ammo but that is my opinion. It sounds to me like the OP has decided not slit throats anymore.


I realize and respect that people have different opinions. Opinions don't matter, however, when it comes to the law.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Each state has it's own laws with regard to humane slaughter for personal use. The only federal law with regard to humane slaughter is for industry and that is at the USDA's website.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, you just brought back memories of relatives doing the deed at family gatherings. I used to eat goat meat til I started raising my own. I thought I could sell a few to a guy that came out here that wanted them for meat. As he was pointing out the ones he wanted, I saw them jumping and hoping around playfully and my stomach sank and my skin crawled and I almost past out. I could not do it and sent the man and his friends away. Raising my own made me not want to eat goat anymore. Not saying I would never eat goat again, but if I did, I would find someone to butcher it for me. I got that same feeling reading this thread.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

The last time I checked, Oklahoma laws let you do what you want. If that`s not correct, then I am mistaken.

That being said, no, I will not be slitting throats again. Did it with chickens once, too, but again, it was not my choice, nor were they my birds. I like the idea of it over most other methods, but no, it's not really humane. If my understanding is correct, lack of oxygen to the brain and general shock will kill the pain, but there should be no pain to begin with.

As for why we didn't wait for ammo, it's Oklahoma. Ammo shortages would have had us keeping him tied to a post for hours while we tracked someone down with some to spare. Since I'm boarding my goats, butchering at home was not an option. He was tearing up Magnum something fierce, and I couldn't keep him with them anymore. I'm not even bringing his brother home, it's just straight to my friend's and a bullet to the head.

I will say this-I'm glad we didn't try to kill him with the bow. Too freaking wiggly.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

TheMixedBag said:


> we all figured slitting his throat was far more humane than suffocation.


WTF


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Look , the OP used the quickest method that was suggested by another .
They simply ran out of ammo unfortunately . 
Don't crucify somebody for a mistake 
Just saying


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Look , the OP used the quickest method that was suggested by another .
> They simply ran out of ammo unfortunately .
> Don't crucify somebody for a mistake
> Just saying


Agree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Look , the OP used the quickest method that was suggested by another .
> They simply ran out of ammo unfortunately .
> Don't crucify somebody for a mistake
> Just saying


I agree as well...
I don't see why lately all these threads are turning into such awful debates! We never used to be like this guys! Come on! Lets just not criticize and tear others down over every little thing!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Jodi_berg said:


> WTF


From my understanding, both suffocation and drowning are inhumane insofar as the level of stress and panic. Perhaps if you were skilled at it, it wouldn't be too bad, but nobody had ever done it before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks, please remember the rules of this forum. Please reread if you need to.

Keep it Friendly, keep if fun.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I agree as well...
> I don't see why lately all these threads are turning into such awful debates! We never used to be like this guys! Come on! Lets just not criticize and tear others down over every little thing!


Glad I'm not the only one who thought this. I'm not sure why everything has to turn into a debate.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Look , the OP used the quickest method that was suggested by another .
> They simply ran out of ammo unfortunately .
> Don't crucify somebody for a mistake
> Just saying


It's not the OP I'm taking issue with, it's the other posters that claim that slitting the throat is a humane method and that it is legal when it isn't.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

bambismom said:


> It's not the OP I'm taking issue with, it's the other posters that claim that slitting the throat is a humane method and that it is legal when it isn't.


Please give us a link to an official website stating this law. I've never heard of this.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys... If yall dont like the way they did it then dont do it that way. dont keep telling them that you dont like the way they did it.

If yall dont like what Im saying here then Im sorry. 
Iv noticed ALOT of bashing lately on TGS. 
i dont know why all of a sudden but we have. 
Yall are passing the point of just expressing yalls opinion. 
And think about it guys 
If i were to suffocate or drown you yall would freek out and stress out too. Its not the least humane way.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

First off, I don't know what other disagreements or debates there have been a TGS because I only joined a few weeks ago, so this would be my first one. I don't mean to cause trouble and I certainly respect people's opinions and their ways of life. There are lots of ways people do things differently with goats from dehorning to feeding to vaccinating, etc., etc. What one person feels is the right way, to another person might not be. But, for me, slitting the throat or any other method which does not render the animal immediately unconscious is wrong. It is inhumane in my opinion, maybe it isn't in yours but I cannot understand how anyone would allow an animal to suffer needlessly. It surprises me that here of all places that anyone would even think that anything else besides a single blow to the head is humane. Anyhow, I am unable to find anything specific about laws governing slaughtering on farms except that it is not legal to sell that animal to anyone else, you can only use it for your own consumption. But, regardless of any laws that may or may not be in your area, the point is what is best for the treatment of animals. I would think and hope that since we are all goat lovers here, that we would only want what is best for them and not have them suffer needless pain.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

*Okay everyone take a breath and pause before you say anything else! This forum is to give advice, not criticize others.*

If you don't like the way he did it, don't do it that way. People all have different ways to slaughter animals, and we have to respect that. TheMixedBag is saying that he would NEVER do it again that way. He has the best interest of the animal in mind. It was his choice and we are not in the right place to criticize his decision.

All I'm saying is everyone does things in their own way, and we have to be open minded about that! There are many different people on this forum, so there will be many different methods to do things. But all in all everyone usually has the best interest of the animal in mind.

So before you post another criticizing paragraph on here, take a breath and think about what you're going to say. This forum is for opinions and advice, not criticism. We should be congratulating his friend on butchering his first goat, that is a real hard thing to do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Couldn't have said it better EmmaDipstick! Well said, well said... 

I think we all just need to drop it.. There is no need to keep dragging it on like this! Everyone has their own way of doing things TMB said they won't be doing it again, and other said they feel its better then drowning or suffocating.. That is their opinion, and you stated yours.. We don't need to drag this on any longer...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

EmmaDipstik said:


> Okay everyone take a breath and pause before you say anything else! This forum is to give advice, not criticize others.
> 
> If you don't like the way he did it, don't do it that way. People all have different ways to slaughter animals, and we have to respect that. TheMixedBag is saying that he would NEVER do it again that way. He has the best interest of the animal in mind. It was his choice and we are not in the right place to criticize his decision.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Well said!


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

So, I'll repeat myself again. I'm not having issue with the OP. My issue is with some other posters. Still waiting for lottsagoats to comment back on why letting a goat walk around and bleed to death is humane. That one just got to me, I'm sorry. This is very touchy subject and as you can see, I feel strongly about it. You will not find me criticizing anyone anywhere else on this forum. I might be curious and ask questions if people do things differently, but I won't criticize. But, if you don't want me to be here because of what I have said that is fine. I don't have to visit.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

bambismom said:


> So, I'll repeat myself again. I'm not having issue with the OP. My issue is with some other posters. Still waiting for lottsagoats to comment back on why letting a goat walk around and bleed to death is humane. That one just got to me, I'm sorry. This is very touchy subject and as you can see, I feel strongly about it. You will not find me criticizing anyone anywhere else on this forum. I might be curious and ask questions if people do things differently, but I won't criticize. But, if you don't want me to be here because of what I have said that is fine. I don't have to visit.


If done correctly they really dont feel it so it can in a way be humane

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

bambismom said:


> So, I'll repeat myself again. I'm not having issue with the OP. My issue is with some other posters. Still waiting for lottsagoats to comment back on why letting a goat walk around and bleed to death is humane. That one just got to me, I'm sorry. This is very touchy subject and as you can see, I feel strongly about it. You will not find me criticizing anyone anywhere else on this forum. I might be curious and ask questions if people do things differently, but I won't criticize. But, if you don't want me to be here because of what I have said that is fine. I don't have to visit.


Maybe try sending a private message or email and ask? That way other forum users don't misunderstand your post and we don't all get our feathers ruffled when we maybe shouldnt. I personally answer private messages and emails before I will check the thread again, but that's just me.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

About you just drop it and leave it alone.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

bambismom said:


> So, I'll repeat myself again. I'm not having issue with the OP. My issue is with some other posters. Still waiting for lottsagoats to comment back on why letting a goat walk around and bleed to death is humane. That one just got to me, I'm sorry. This is very touchy subject and as you can see, I feel strongly about it. You will not find me criticizing anyone anywhere else on this forum. I might be curious and ask questions if people do things differently, but I won't criticize. But, if you don't want me to be here because of what I have said that is fine. I don't have to visit.


We don't want anyone to leave, Bambismom. There are just a lot of different people here who do a lot of things differently. I personally would like to see it done and done well, so that I can see, learn, and make an opinion for myself. There are many people who have harvested animals this way for centuries. Many different ways to do many different things 

But -- this thread is not for whether or not this method is humane, it's about her friend butchering his first goat and the meat yeild


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> About you just drop it and leave it alone.


Whose that directed to?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Whose that directed to?
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


bambismom


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow.... I must say that regardless of how each of us feels as far as the most humane way to put down an animal, the deed has been done. Nothing anyone can do about it now.

Restraining then doing the process would have been better if this was the only way it could have been done.


As far as TGS members loving their goats.... just because some raise theirs for meat doesn't mean they don't care for them.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Death by exsanguination is not illegal at your own place in Texas if you are not a meat processor. Hunters kill injured deer this way many times.
I have seen cattle and goats shot with pistol or captive bolt by someone who did it incorrectly and that is a true mess, especially if the animal gets away. ;I've also seen exsanguination done so expertly, with such a sharp knife, that I felt it was humanely done. So for me, the skill of the human is more important. 

The OP put a proper title to alert sensitive members as to the content, so no surprises there.


----------



## kezhy (Mar 31, 2013)

So when you do a home kill, do you hang the meat? here in Australia, usually a carcass is hung in a cool room for about a week to 'set' the meat. I thought it was to make the meat easier to cut up, but I cant be sure. I have intentions of processing my dairy weathers for meat, but they wont have a whole lot of meat on them, and im not sure the value of the meat would warrant having a butcher come and do a home kill. Can you just cut it up strait after slaughter?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

We did. He was skinned, gutted and deboned (the shoulders were cut at the scapula. Only bone-in cuts we have), and the meat is still soaking in brine in the fridge. Today's the day we finish cleaning, trimming, wrapping and freezing what's left so my friend can finally take home his share. We all had it 3 different ways yesterday, breaded and fried, barbecued and cubed and seared.Most of it melted in your mouth, and good lord was there a ton of meat on those ribs..

Even with a more traumatic first experience than most, he really wants to do it again, and if my other friend backs out on his goat next week, he's already offered to do most of it himself. At the very least, it's good practice for the bowhunt we're going on together before he leaves for the Marines.

As to the slaughter method issue, I would just like to state I will not be offended if you feel the method we chose was not a good one. I feel that respectful, friendly and factual debates are a healthy way to explore and weigh different opinions. It's when we start criticizing and insulting each other that any chance to learn is lost.

For anyone curious as to exactly how it was done, he was restrained with a halter. No handling prior to slaughter had him stressed as it was, which is why we waited until he was calm enough to start grazing before the deed was done. Both sides 
were quickly cut and he was let go to bleed out in less than two seconds. He wa
s crying before his throat was even touched, so how much was pain and how 
much was just fear is not something I can answer.

I do have two questions-one of his ribs had a massive knot on it (solid bone). Did he break it when he was a baby? Secondly, does anyone have good recipes for jerky without a dehydrator?


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> If done correctly they really dont feel it so it can in a way be humane
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


"It can in a way be humane," hmm... I'm not convinced. Nothing is humane for me unless they are unconscious.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

TheMixedBag said:


> As to the slaughter method issue, I would just like to state I will not be offended if you feel the method we chose was not a good one. I feel that respectful, friendly and factual debates are a healthy way to explore and weigh different opinions. It's when we start criticizing and insulting each other that any chance to learn is lost.


:thumb: :applaud:


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> We don't want anyone to leave, Bambismom. There are just a lot of different people here who do a lot of things differently. I personally would like to see it done and done well, so that I can see, learn, and make an opinion for myself. There are many people who have harvested animals this way for centuries. Many different ways to do many different things
> 
> But -- this thread is not for whether or not this method is humane, it's about her friend butchering his first goat and the meat yeild


I do realize I got off topic from what the original posting was about, but in my experience that happens a lot when you are in any kind of discussion forum. I am still struggling with the different opinions here. I don't understand how any real animal lover can slaughter an animal in some of the ways I'm hearing about. I so wish I would have never read this thread, but my curiosity got the best of me. So, here I am. Can't take back what I read. My only hope is that I have made a few people think, and that I haven't made anybody mad. We, do, BTW, butcher our own animals to eat. Just not the goats. We butcher our beef but it goes to the meat market. (my son has 150 steers in our shed so I'm living the whole raising meat for profit thing)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I understand that  But TheMixedBag truly loves her goats, as do we all. In some ways it's similar to the disbud or don't disbud (or iron vs paste), and method of castration debate. You will see a lot of people on there with very strong views about what is humane and what isn't, but in the end, we all love our goats and strive to do what is best for them within our power.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have seen the knife method used, at a Jewish ceremony, it was very peaceful and quiet, the kid was held the whole time in a very loving way by the Rabbi. He just went to sleep. I agree I would not be able to do this myself. But, then I'm with Stacey. In fact I need to find someone soon.

It's probably better in the future for these posts to go in the "meat market" category, then, some of us won't be tempted to open topics that may be upsetting. However, she did put the proper title on it, so, if we are being squeamish, just pass those kind of posts.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't even read this entire post... but I can tell it's a rather heated discussion.

Just my 2cents... shouldn't a post like this be in the meat goats section? That way those who dont want to hear about butchering dont have to? I never even open the meat goat section because I'm not interested in meat goats. But these other sections are going to be chock full of people who may consider their goat much like their dog and the thought of butchering (and all the gory details that go along with it) are not what they want to see. 

Anyway... just saying. Placing a post like this in the right section would most likely prevent the drama that seems to be going on here.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

FarmerJen said:


> I haven't even read this entire post... but I can tell it's a rather heated discussion.
> 
> Just my 2cents... shouldn't a post like this be in the meat goats section? That way those who dont want to hear about butchering dont have to? I never even open the meat goat section because I'm not interested in meat goats. But these other sections are going to be chock full of people who may consider their goat much like their dog and the thought of butchering (and all the gory details that go along with it) are not what they want to see.
> 
> Anyway... just saying. Placing a post like this in the right section would most likely prevent the drama that seems to be going on here.


I think I saw this thread under "newest posts."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FarmerJen said:


> I haven't even read this entire post... but I can tell it's a rather heated discussion.
> 
> Just my 2cents... shouldn't a post like this be in the meat goats section? That way those who dont want to hear about butchering dont have to? I never even open the meat goat section because I'm not interested in meat goats. But these other sections are going to be chock full of people who may consider their goat much like their dog and the thought of butchering (and all the gory details that go along with it) are not what they want to see.
> 
> Anyway... just saying. Placing a post like this in the right section would most likely prevent the drama that seems to be going on here.


It has been moved to meat market.


----------

